# Spass zur späten Stunde  / Juni 2012



## Llynie (15. Juni 2012)

hmmm entweder ich bin blind, oder es gibt wirklich seit ein paar Tagen keinen "Spass zu spaeter Stunde" mehr.
Ich finde das sehr schade, da dies eine meiner "Mittagspausenbeschaeftigungen" war 

Gibts dazu irgendwo ne News?


----------



## Stanglnator (19. Juni 2012)

Wird es aufgrund der ungeklärten Bildrechte leider nicht mehr geben. Wir grübeln über einem unterhaltsamen Nachfolgeformat.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Und ich wunder mich schon. Wirklich Schade. Hoffendlich fällt euch was gutes ein. = )


----------

